# Songs that are about insecurity???



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

One of the main feelings i always get because of my condition is insecurity. I barely dare to do anything outside my house. In school, i don`t want to do anything, like sports or join a group because i am afraid people will laugh or that i will fail.
I was wandering if someone here is willing to share some songs that reflect this feeling. I am sorry if i can`t express myself well. I`m not very good at it though i know i need to talk to people out there like me.
My favorite song about it is Never Had No One Ever by The Smiths: 
_When you walk without ease 
On these 
Streets were you were raised 
I had a really bad dream 
It lasted 20 years, 7 months, and 27 days 
I never, I'm alone, and I 
Never, ever oh ... had no one ever

Now I'm outside your house 
I'm alone 
And I'm outside your house 
I hate to intrude ... 
Oh, Alone, I'm Alone, I'm Alone, I'm Alone 
I'm Alone 
I'm Alone 
And I never, never ... oh ... had no one ever 
I never had no one ever 
I never had no, no one ever 
Had no one never 
Never ... no ... 
Oh ..._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf

I will break into your thoughts
With what's written on my heart
I will break, break

I'm so sick, infected with
Where I live
Let me live without this
Empty bliss, selfishness
I'm so sick
I'm so sick

If you want more of this
We can push out, sell out, die out
So you'll shut up
And stay sleeping
With my screaming in your itching ears

I'm so sick, infected with
Where I live
Let me live without this
Empty bliss, selfishness
I'm so sick
I'm so sick

Hear it, I'm screaming it
You're heeding to it now
Hear it, I'm screaming it
You tremble at this sound

You sink into my clothes
This invasion makes me feel
Worthless, hopeless, sick

I'm so sick, infected with
Where I live
Let me live without this
Empty bliss, selfishness
I'm so, I'm so sick


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

morrissey and the smiths have lot of those songs, like *unloveable*, *half a person*, *back to the old house*, *well i wonder*, *death of a disco dancer

*


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

elliott smith has many insecurity songs. i really recommend. excellent songs


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> elliott smith has many insecurity songs. i really recommend. excellent songs


Thanx a lot!!! I`ve only heard few songs from Elliott, i am glad so many people actually likes him!


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> morrissey and the smiths have lot of those songs, like *unloveable*, *half a person*, *back to the old house*, *well i wonder*, *death of a disco dancer
> 
> *


:agree one of my fav by Morrissey and his boys.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


>


:banana


----------

